# Cherub rotary pump



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

I was thinking of changing the pump on my Cherub for a rotary type, which hopefully will be quieter. Has anyone done this, any help advice please

Gaz


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Not sure how much internal space a Cherub has but I'm guessing you want to outboard the rotary ie. leave it outside the machine? If so I've done this on an Elektra T1, it's a simple task, all you need is a pressurised water connection on the input and a hose into wherever the vibe pump was connected. Main task will be matching hose / connection sizes.

T.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

I was hoping to fit it inside the casing, I'no idea of the relevant sizes, it was just something I was thinking whilst at work

Gaz


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

There is a compact rotary pump head available: Crem use it on their small Office machine. They list it @ £104 +Vat.


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

Probably easier and cheaper to pick up a small commercial machine with a rotary pump if you're going to plumb it in anyway. Not sure on the internals of the cherub but I doubt you'd fit one in the heavenly. Would a rotary pump deliver water at the same pressure as the vibe pump?


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Rotary will give any pressure you desire, within limits. 9 bar will be easy to achieve, if you have a pressure gauge.....


----------



## Drellis (Aug 31, 2018)

Did you have any success in installing a rotary pump for the Cherub? It's a fantastic but noisy beast and a rotary pump would be ideal.


----------

